# What are our favourite TV ads either classic or contemporary?



## JohnnyDee (Jan 19, 2016)

By and large I hate TV advertising as it's nearly always an unwanted inturruption, but every so often an ad comes along that becomes a classic in its own right and a piece of great TV.

I have many favourites through the years (as I'm a bit of an old git), but what triggered the thread idea is this piece of genius. 

[video=youtube_share;n9tSN0178Us]http://youtu.be/n9tSN0178Us[/video]


----------



## louise_a (Jan 19, 2016)

Its good but its just a Fawlty Towers sketch nothing original about the ad.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 19, 2016)

True but it made me giggle. 

It's part of their ongoing campaign which is very creative (Space Shuttle landing at Luton Aurport & Keep Fit girl turning up at old folks home etc.)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;FARnbRBWKGg]http://youtu.be/FARnbRBWKGg[/video]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2016)

Some of the lager ones have been great, especially the Carling ones. I remember the Watch out - Humphrey about ones from a kid!


----------



## Grogger (Jan 19, 2016)

John Smith's "ave it" with Peter Kay


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 19, 2016)

Old Spice advert from the 70's, family legend has it my cousin is the surfer in the advert.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 19, 2016)

they're old but I'm kind of partial to these

[video=youtube;nYkw-5htPw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYkw-5htPw0[/video]


----------



## CliveW (Jan 19, 2016)

Although never aired in Scotland, I think this is one of the funniest, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUzA8FlcBPo and this one of the sexiest. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lvEpasOu5w (Just look at the  car!)....




....  Or how about the IrnBru adverts???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOGIQVlIduw


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2016)

Tango man


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2016)

Do the Shake n Vac and put the freshness back ......

Now you lot can all have the damn tune in your heads for the rest of the day too!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2016)

the best ad ever has got to be the carling ad with the dam busters dropping the bouncing bombs and gerry on the dam making like a goal keeper. 
 must say some of the Honda ads have been very good.


----------



## User62651 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hamlet cigars with Gregor Fisher doing the failed comb-over in the photo booth, old now but very memorable.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvNdhriwGuM


Another memorable one for me was a Lucozade ad featuring Daley Thomson and an Iron Maiden soundtrack, loved it when I was young.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4YTB5FZeHQ


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 19, 2016)

Castlemaine 4X.   
"Are there any crocodiles in here?"     "Nah mate, the sharks ate all the crocs"
"Think we should take something for the sheilas?   One bottle of sherry then.   [suspension breaks]  Looks like we've over done it on the sherry"


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 19, 2016)

[video=youtube_share;c4wAP8Xp63U]https://youtu.be/c4wAP8Xp63U[/video]

I liked it so much it's been my sig for a few months now.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 19, 2016)

fosters ads with Paul Hogan 
 whats that Wal? thats morris dancing ,err which ones morris?

and you gotta give a thumbs up to the big bad wolf . for money supermarket.


----------



## Ross61 (Jan 19, 2016)

An advert with a then unknown Stephen fry with catchy song on the Watneys best bitter ad
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SxgLrDbamEA

The Joan Collins/Leonard Rossiter cinzano ads were pretty good.

Working in Luton and speaking to people in all parts of the country I still get the Campari ad with Lorraine Chase saying "Nah, Luton Airport" quoted to me.
It is a classic though.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 19, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			True but it made me giggle. 

It's part of their ongoing campaign which is very creative (Space Shuttle landing at Luton Aurport & Keep Fit girl turning up at old folks home etc.)
		
Click to expand...

Scottish Fitba referees are sponsored by Specsavers, always makes me smile.

Re OP, agree that Gregor Fisher's Baldy Man photo booth takes the biscuit.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 19, 2016)

Audi's "Spyder" ad created not long after the full front face lift and the "all round" grille.

[video=youtube_share;02eJUk7Mbsg]https://youtu.be/02eJUk7Mbsg[/video]


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 19, 2016)

Not necessarily the best but one that sticks in my mind is the Smash aliens.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ND8Bbn9V6as


----------



## IainP (Jan 19, 2016)

For recent ones, I really liked the Thomas Cook one.

[video=youtube;TNCJh9WwU6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNCJh9WwU6w[/video]

Especially like the bit right at the end when finally in the pool.

Never bought from them, and probably never will but hey.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 19, 2016)

IainP said:



			For recent ones, I really liked the Thomas Cook one.

[video=youtube;TNCJh9WwU6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNCJh9WwU6w[/video]

Especially like the bit right at the end when finally in the pool.

Never bought from them, and probably never will but hey.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't get these ads.


----------



## IainP (Jan 19, 2016)

CliveW said:



			I just don't get these ads.
		
Click to expand...

In terms of how is it meant to persuade you to part with your money, I agree. I just liked the child who could hear music in his head, oblivious to anyone else. Perhaps it brought back memories


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 19, 2016)

I always liked the Boddingtons ads
[video=youtube;9mp646_H_xo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mp646_H_xo[/video]


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 19, 2016)

[video=youtube;ZWA3r5zMwAU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWA3r5zMwAU[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2016)

This is one of the funniest I have seen, due to it's sheer simplicity;

[video=youtube_share;TOgmqWUAE8I]https://youtu.be/TOgmqWUAE8I[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2016)

This one was such a surprise ........................ but I loved it to bits and everyone was talking about it at the time;

[video=youtube_share;zdVoc8FXhz0]https://youtu.be/zdVoc8FXhz0[/video]


----------



## Slime (Jan 19, 2016)

But this is my all time favourite ........................... please don't judge me, or Kylie!
Oh, before you watch it, I must warn you that some may view it as rather raunchy, it's NOT for kids!

[video=youtube_share;jL1ND1U4Ud8]https://youtu.be/jL1ND1U4Ud8[/video]


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGZpWOMGJCM


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2016)

[video=youtube;rkjidE0WnAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkjidE0WnAI[/video]


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember an Audi ad from years back where a really obnoxious young city trader type was test driving an Audi and talking about how great he was. Initially I thought what a terrible way to advertise the brand. Nice twist at the end though where he says it isn't the car for him. Think Audi were trying to distinguish themselves from a rival German manufacturer popular with that type at the time. Always thought it was very clever.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIQ-283wKgg

More recently I do like the Paul Whitehouse Aviva ads. Man is a genius.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2016)

This has possibly got to be one of the greatest ads ever made.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja_6POpnPk8


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 20, 2016)

Slime said:



			But this is my all time favourite ........................... please don't judge me, or Kylie!
Oh, before you watch it, I must warn you that some may view it as rather raunchy, it's NOT for kids!

[video=youtube_share;jL1ND1U4Ud8]https://youtu.be/jL1ND1U4Ud8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, I remember this. Lordy Lordy. 

I loved the soundtrack by The Hives, didn't remember much else about it to be honest....


----------



## CliveW (Jan 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This has possibly got to be one of the greatest ads ever made.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ja_6POpnPk8

Click to expand...

I'd forgotten about that one.  Very clever.


----------



## Big D 88 (Jan 20, 2016)

One ad that i always remember, thought it was very funny!

[video=youtube_share;9i0SFjvGWfM]https://youtu.be/9i0SFjvGWfM[/video]


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 20, 2016)

Slime said:



			This one was such a surprise ........................ but I loved it to bits and everyone was talking about it at the time;

[video=youtube_share;zdVoc8FXhz0]https://youtu.be/zdVoc8FXhz0[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That was a great ad, but I thought this skit on it from "Only an excuse" was hilarious.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4EJEgylYgM


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			By and large I hate TV advertising as it's nearly always an unwanted inturruption, but every so often an ad comes along that becomes a classic in its own right and a piece of great TV.

I have many favourites through the years (as I'm a bit of an old git), but what triggered the thread idea is this piece of genius. 

[video=youtube_share;n9tSN0178Us]http://youtu.be/n9tSN0178Us[/video]
		
Click to expand...

 I found it a bit sad. John Cleese looks so old.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 20, 2016)

Last years best (by far) was this one.....

[video=youtube;IRvs4a5ak44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvs4a5ak44[/video]



Although I don't eat there as they don't pay proper UK corporation tax


----------



## MarkE (Jan 21, 2016)

The original Tango ones. New ones I like the Meerkats, they could make a sitcom out those and i'd watch it.


----------



## Crow (Jan 21, 2016)

Love the Boddingtons, this is my favourite:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEEU1nQeGNA


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jan 21, 2016)

As a kid growing up in Belfast in the 60s and a mega George Best fan too, I never appreciated how amusingly dire this ad was. 

Just watched it now and the years melted away and I was that star struck kid once again.

[video=youtube_share;SLUMw2WahY4]http://youtu.be/SLUMw2WahY4[/video]


----------

